# Male hygiene - moved to basic care



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Talking dogs here. How do you keep your long haired male dog clean: urinating, marking, pooping and foreskin issues.? I am planning on getting a male collie and leaving him intact. So far I have only had short coated dogs.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't have long coat GSD's but I have Pomeranians.

For my male, I keep the hair directly in the "pee" stream shaved short, as well as the long hair around the tip of his penis. It is definitly something to watch, because hair can get caught around the end of the penis and be very painful for the dog.

I also shave the hair directly around his bum and use thinning shears to keep the "way" clear, so no "bum crumbs" get caught LOL

Also - and maybe just me being anal, but with my Pom being intact, and having 2 female Poms in the house, I notice his male smell very quickly if I don't keep his hair trimmed appropriately (which I will admit is hard since he is a Conformation dog, so I can't take off as much as I would like). He is bathed at least every other week, if not every week to keep his coat in good condition, but it also keeps the smell down (I don't notice the smell with my stock coat Shepherds).


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wet wipes have been my best friend. If he happens to "dribble" on his leghair or stomach feathering after he pees or his tail drags a bit too close when he's squatting, I can just swipe him down with a wipe. Though honestly, it hasn't been a huge issue. Usually the only dogs that really have issue with getting lots of bodily fluids in their coats are the super long haird dogs (maltese, ****zu, etc) that have hair down to the ground. Many of the rough collies, long haired GSD's, sheepdogs, etc that we get in the hotel don't have too much problem with that sort of thing.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a LH GSD. I don't have any poop or potty issues. Never have. Even if he has a stomach issue, nothing sticks. Could be his squat-ability. 

This summer Hondo swam a lot in our pond and I had some sour dog smell issues.....so I shaved off his butt puffs and the hair under his tail. Yes, he looked horrible. But he dried and didn't stink. I was concerned about yeast infections. The hair in those areas are uber thick and takes a long time to dry.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks a bunch everyone. That sounds do-able.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a collie who had big booty fluffs, he would poo and get it tangled into his fluffs, especially in the winter when the snow was so high he was basically SOL for any butt to ground distance, i trimmed him down and baby wiped him when i needed too.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I have had male dogs my entire life...both long and short coats..thick and thin and have never had to do anything special to keep them clean per say.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a coatie who has never lifted his leg to pee so we do have splashes. His hair on his butt is profuse too and grows amazingly fast. His problem areas get trimmed regularly and after that, baby wipes and disposable gloves are my best friends.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have an intact male coat - he requires no special cleaning or grooming of his ... Areas. There's the rare occasion that he pees on his leg. I just clean that off with a baby wipe.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay, first male dog here... So far no peeing on legs, am watching for that. The 'foreskin', exactly what problems will there be.. There is NO WAY I am cutting hair from there. And, when will he start lifting his leg?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a short hair male. The only issue I have is he constantly pees on his paws and steps in his pee with his hind paws. I have wipes that I keep by the door.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a male mix, his mother was most likely a Collie mix so his top coat is very similar in texture and length though his undercoat is way more full/dense (like a northern breed). He is not intact though. I keep him trimmed up since he's a mutt, there is no "standard" for how he should look. He tends to get hot any time is more than 50* out so I keep his belly trimmed and do "sani trims" (groin area, inner thighs). Basically I just keep everything in that area trimmed or clipped real short. Luckily he never lifts to pee so soiling the "feathering" on his front legs has never been an issue. He actually gets a lion shave now b/c of hotspot issues, but before that started I kept him trimmed up like this https://www.flickr.com/photos/liesjers/7563131946/in/set-72157602859896322


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Debanneball said:


> Okay, first male dog here... So far no peeing on legs, am watching for that. The 'foreskin', exactly what problems will there be.. There is NO WAY I am cutting hair from there. And, when will he start lifting his leg?


Intact male dogs often have a foreskin infection, which seems to be harmless. You'll see greenish discharge from the foreskin. My last 2 GSD males never had it though. Neutering fixes it.


----------

